# Solved: I need some help getting subtitles to play on my DVD player



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm looking for some help with my DVD Player

I recently bought a new DVD player and I'm hoping someone can help me with a problem I'm having when I try to display subtitles.

The problem is that although I can display subtitles just fine when I play video files on my PC, I don't know how to get subtitles to appear when I play a video file on my DVD player.

I bought this DVD player because it is Divx Certified. As I understood it, that means I can create data DVDs on my PC and they will play just fine on my DVD player. That has been working for me wonderfully and I'm very happy with this DVD player.

But, when it comes to subtitles, there is a problem.

I have a video file. For simplicity's sake, let's say the file's name is "X.avi". I also have about 12 other related files, each of which is a subtitle file in a specified language.

I will now list a few of the names of the subtitle files to show what I mean:

X.Danish.srt
X.Dutch.srt
X.French.srt

FYI, on my PC, I usually use MPC-HC (Media Player Classic - Home Cinema). That is a software package like Windows Media Player. But I very much prefer it to Windows Media Player. I have also installed VLC on my PC and have used it occasionally.

I can play my video file on my PC using MPC-HC or VLC and I can display subtitles in any of the languages I have by clicking on Play, then Subtitles and selecting one of the files.

But, I have no idea how to get subtitles displayed when I play this video file on my DVD player. FYI, I burned the video file and all associated subtitle files to a DVD using Nero.

Can anyone enlighten me how to get a subtitle file to play together with the video file?

Also, can anyone tell me if VLC is much better than MPC-HC and if so, why is it better?

Another question I have is why don't people seem to include a subtitle file for "English" when the spoken language of a video file is English?

Is there some better way for deaf people who speak English to understand what is being said when watching a video in which the spoken language is English?

Thank you.

P.S. The user's guide for this DVD player can be found online. The following is pretty close:

http://www.lg.com/hk/tv-audio-video/video/LG-BD620.jsp

My model number is BD620C.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

The video file and subtitle file will very likely have to have the exact same name.

From your example above:

x.avi
x.srt


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes. That is how I burned the DVD. It has three "pairs" of names.

It has three different .AVI files and three .SRT files each of which has the exact same name as the .AVI files.


I tried this same DVD again today and now the subtitles play all the time. I can't stop them from playing.

So, I guess I just don't understand how to control the playing of subtitles or the prevention of playing subtitles.

Surely, it is some function of the DVD player. How does it work with your DVD player?

P.S. I checked the user guide for the DVD player and there is no mention of subtitles.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

The player controls whether they are displayed or not. All of my DVD players have a subtitle button on the remote. The button turns subtitles on/off.

If they don't work at all, they are likely not named correctly or the file is corrupt.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

Darn it! There is no such button on my remote and I've tried pressing every button that had any possibility of controlling them.

The only way I can control them is to burn two DVDs - one with subtitle files and one without. 

Still, that is kind of a sad way to control subtitles.

But I thank you very much for your help and your info.

You have been a great help to me ever since I started on this project to get a better DVD player. You were the one who explained to me about getting a Divx certified DVD player and that has been terrific.

I'm going to mark this thread solved because I can't think of anything else to do. But if I ever find a way to suppress these subtitles, I'll come back and post about it.


----------

